# Halloween night pics, warning large images



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

It rained like crazy until 5:30pm and then cleared up, didnt get to fog the graveyard though because of too much wind. It was a very good night. The TOT's loved it. Im tired


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Going to bed now.

Krough


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, those look great!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good night Krough. Your props are awesome. When I get older I want props just like yours.


----------

